# eine JTable befüllen



## Mayday171 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Arbeite mit Netbeans und dessen Visual Editor für Forms.
Habe mir eine JTable Komponente in meine Form gezogen und der Code wird dadurch generiert.

Möchte nun die JTable mit Daten Füllen. Komm jedoch nicht drauf wie das funktioniert.
Gibt es das nicht sowas wie ein Add?

Hat das irgendwas mit dem TableModel zu tun
Wenn ja, da komm ich nicht dran, weil der Code für die Komponente schreibgeschützt wird von Netbeans.

Hier der Code den Netbeans generiert und den man nicht verändern kann:


```
private void initComponents() {
        jScrollPane1 = new javax.swing.JScrollPane();
        jTable1 = new javax.swing.JTable();

        setDefaultCloseOperation(javax.swing.WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        jTable1.setModel(new javax.swing.table.DefaultTableModel(
            new Object [][] {
                {null, null, null, null, null, null, null, null, null, null},
                {null, null, null, null, null, null, null, null, null, null},
                {null, null, null, null, null, null, null, null, null, null}
            },
            new String [] {
                "Kundennummer", "Firma", "Anrede", "Vorname", "Nachname", "Adresse", "PLZ", "Telefon", "Fax", "Mobil"
            }
        ) {
            Class[] types = new Class [] {
                java.lang.Integer.class, java.lang.String.class, java.lang.String.class, java.lang.String.class, java.lang.String.class, java.lang.String.class, java.lang.Integer.class, java.lang.String.class, java.lang.String.class, java.lang.String.class
            };
            boolean[] canEdit = new boolean [] {
                false, false, false, false, false, false, false, false, false, false
            };

            public Class getColumnClass(int columnIndex) {
                return types [columnIndex];
            }

            public boolean isCellEditable(int rowIndex, int columnIndex) {
                return canEdit [columnIndex];
            }
        });
        jScrollPane1.setViewportView(jTable1);
```

Wie ändere ich die einzelnen Zellen
Muss ich die Werte für isCellEditable auf true setzen und dann mit setValueAt arbeiten oder geht es auch einfacher.
Möchte je eine Row mit einem Array befüllen


Danke


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (30. Mai 2007)

Moin!
Ich kenne mich mit NetBeans nicht so aus, aber mein Rat, erstelle die Table und das Model selbst. An dem Code , den Netbeans generiert, kannst du ja sehen, das es nicht viel Arbeit ist.

Und wie man Daten in eine Tabelle, bzw. in dessen Model bekommt, nun dazu gibt es hier im Forum schon ne Menge Threads..
Falls es dazu speziellere Fragen gibt.. nur zu..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

